# JD3320 moves forward no reverse error code 13



## JOHNNYFLORIDA61 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, new to the site and its how I made the decision to buy a JD3320. I have come up with an issue and hope someone can help. Tractor has 83hrs. was used last week, went to use it yesterday and she would move forward no problems but as soon as i went to back up warning indicator came on, and she showed error code 13. tractor will not move forward or backward. if you shut tractor down and restart you can move forward, as soon as you engage pedal for reverse, she will not move. again it shows error code 13 and ideas?


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

sounds like a problem with the pedal "pots", the tell the computer that the pedal is pushed and by how much. That determines your speed. If the forward pedal pot has not returned to"zero" the computer will think you have pushed both, it would then return an error code. I'm not sure this is your problem put it's something to check out. I have seen calibration procedures on line so you could check that out.


----------



## JOHNNYFLORIDA61 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you, I did check the pedal, it all seems ok, i can move forward with no code showing, but as soon as I step on reverse it won't move and then Err13 comes on.


----------



## JOHNNYFLORIDA61 (Jul 21, 2012)

FYI,
tractor was parked in barn looks like mice eat wiring harnest whiuch created a short, which in turn came up with error code 13 when going into reverse, wiring fixed no problem..... got a barn cat that stopped the issues from re-occuring.


----------

